# Other Pets > Birds >  who all has birds

## ball python 22

Who all has birds any kind parrots macaws

----------


## d_mcclelland

I have 5 parrots, an African Grey, a Hahn's macaw, a Red Lored Amazon, a Severe macaw and a Senegal parrot.

----------


## purplemuffin

My boyfriend has a cockatiel  :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I have him Mr Bojangles aka motor mouth  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Johnny84

My wife and I have a Sun Conure named "Chochi" :Very Happy:

----------


## Kagas Kritters

I have a senegal parrot

----------


## Anatopism

Hooray for Senegal owners =) I have a Senegal named Normandy, and as of a couple days ago, my boyfriend got a timneh grey, yet to be named.

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

*I currently have 2 Blue & Gold Macaws. Their names are Scootchie and Lady Byrd. I also have a Lineolated Parakeet named Monkey.

In the past I have had a Sun Conure named Icarus, a Senegal named Baby, a Mulga Keet named Mr. B, 5 Parrotlets - names: Cobi, Clementine, Kiwi, Spaz and Baby.

I rescue exotics so you never know what will walk, crawl, fly or squirm through my door 

Here is a pic of me with my 2 Blue & Golds


*

----------


## carlson

Me and my girlfriend finally got her 16 yr old blue and gold macaw (Blue) from her mom, took forever to convince her that he would be better here since we have more time for him. Hoping now that he's here we will get him looking 100% and make him a happy bird. By the way Shadows those two are very good looking birds.

----------

Shadows Valkyrie (10-30-2011)

----------

